# 1-14 [Slammin' the Specks!]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Tim hit me up this morning wondering if I wanted to go find some slots in the yaks this afternoon. Since Mitch finally had off work, I asked him to join us. Mitch & I headed to Archie Glover's around 2:30, & the three of us launched just before 3. Our first spot on the river proved to be a bust, but shortly after arriving at our second spot our spirits were lifted. I found the specks relatively quick, & it wasn't long before Mitch hooked into a decent red (& also dunked his brand new Ci4+). Tim & Mitch ended up venturing off into a different area while I stayed & picked apart the spot that I had started at. This proved to be a good decision for me, as I ended up limiting out on specks & then catching a bunch more shorts in a pretty short amount of time. Just as it started to get dark we made the trek back to the ramp to enjoy a couple Coronas & talk about our trip, which I can happily say was extremely successful!

*The Lure of Choice:*
Don't grill me on this, but I actually threw a 17MR all afternoon. I started off with one that had a chartreuse back, but I lost it almost immediately after arriving at the second area when I got it snagged on an underwater stump, so I switched to one with a light blue back. I found that the most successful method proved to be casting into the wind & working it back at a slower-than-average pace. Obnoxiously long pauses were the name of the game, as almost every fish I hooked today ate it on the pause. Mitch didn't have any hardbaits, so he threw a 1/2 oz. jighead paired with a Vortex Shad in the Kamikaze color. Tim was on the Mirrolure squad with me & chucked a 17MR all afternoon as well.

*Tally for the Afternoon:*

*Mitch:* a 17.75'' red
*Me:* One rat red, 15-18 short specks & 5 keepers, all between 16'' & 17''
*Tim:* A couple short reds, a few short specks & a 16.5'' speck

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Nice specs fellas!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Definitely a fine haul guys...good eating coming up!!!


----------



## 82montauk (Nov 5, 2007)

sweet! great post and fantastic fishing - congrats


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

*The Lure of Choice:
*Don't grill me on this, but I actually threw a 17MR all afternoon.."

Well, 3 yrs. on the forum and you're FINALLY fishing with the WORLDS BEST TROUT LURE. There's hope for you yet, Lol.

Nice catch guys.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice haul fellas!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice stock for the fryer. Ya'll did good

Grill you for using what was working? If its working, use it!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

barefoot said:


> *The Lure of Choice:
> *Don't grill me on this, but I actually threw a 17MR all afternoon.."
> 
> Well, 3 yrs. on the forum and you're FINALLY fishing with the WORLDS BEST TROUT LURE. There's hope for you yet, Lol.
> ...


Glad the Blackwater trout master hasn't given up hope on me yet! Haha. 

Thanks Bruce, appreciate it.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

There you go bud! At first it 2as nice to see you fishing again at the mile... but now ur taking on the flats hahaha hell yea!!!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Great report bud! The 17 seems to be the ticket.. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. 

How was the water clarity? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

timjb83 said:


> Great report bud! The 17 seems to be the ticket.. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> How was the water clarity?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks man, appreciate it! 

Water clarity was dismal at best. I could ALMOST see my lure before I pulled it out of the water to recast. Hopefully that gives you an idea, haha.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Glad your back Fish. It's been boring as hell around here with outcha.

Nice specks too.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> Glad your back Fish. It's been boring as hell around here with outcha.
> 
> Nice specks too.


Glad to be back Joey. Disappointed ya never made it to the family Christmas. Was really looking forward to that. 

Maybe we can hit the water together sometime. Hopefully not though.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hope not.


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice report and good to see you back in action. Cold up here but catching some crappie.


----------



## Skiff "N" (Dec 22, 2015)

Those were some healthy specks you got. I'm glad to see bigger trout being caught. Way to go.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Nice report and good to see you back in action. Cold up here but catching some crappie.


BUDDY! Been a long time since I've heard from you. Glad to hear you're still catching fish up there. Give me a call sometime soon & let's catch up!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Round II about to go down in about an hour. Stay tuned for another terrible report.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ummm its been like 72 hrs!
Nathon how many trout over 20 did you catch?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Ummm its been like 72 hrs!
> Nathon how many trout over 20 did you catch?


He got one over 20", I'm editing the photos now!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pshh... 1 hahaha
No for reals good job man! Yellow mouth head shakers wait until yall hook one in the 25" - 27" or greater class... very addictive


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> ....wait until yall hook one in the 25" - 27" or greater class... very addictive


Would one that size actually fight like a nice smallmouth bass or a lower slot redfish? 

Haha, for real though I'm looking forward to landing a stud trout one of these days. Are you still down to do that 3 Mile trip tonight?!


----------



## CrazedFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Good job guys! Wish I could be back there with y'all to hit some of these spots! One day!


----------

